# Saviano in tv è sempre un flop, domenica sarà da Fazio



## fabri47 (5 Ottobre 2017)

Non è un bel periodo per *Roberto Saviano* per quanto riguarda la televisione. Ogni trasmissione che lo vede protagonista, infatti, non riceve l'attenzione che dovrebbe avere un personaggio della sua popolarità. 

Non a caso, intervistato da Repubblica, ha detto: "_*lo share andrebbe abolito*, Netflix è il futuro perchè non dà i numeri_". Qualche settimana fa, il suo spettacolo teatrale "Sanghenapule" in onda su Rai 3 non ha raggiunto neanche il 2% di share. 

Ieri, mercoledì 4 ottobre, l'autore del libro Gomorra ha debuttato con un nuovo programma che racconta le vite dei boss dal titolo *Kings of Crime*, in onda sul canale Nove del gruppo Discovery e trasmesso in simulcast su tutti i canali appartenenti all'azienda (Nove, RealTime, DMAX, Focus e Giallo). Risultato? Se si considera il singolo canale Nove ha raccolto solo 669.000 telespettatori e share del *1.54%* ed in simulcast 1.114.000 utenti ed il 3.34%.

*Domenica 8 ottobre*, Roberto Saviano sarà *ospite* dell'amico *Fabio Fazio* in Che Tempo Che Fa che andrà in onda, come sempre, in prima serata su Rai 1. Riuscirà stavolta a conquistare l'attenzione dei telespettatori?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Ottobre 2017)

E ci credo continua a tirare acqua dalla parte del Pd la gente non è scema


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non è un bel periodo per *Roberto Saviano* per quanto riguarda la televisione. Ogni trasmissione che lo vede protagonista, infatti, non riceve l'attenzione che dovrebbe avere un personaggio della sua popolarità.
> 
> Non a caso, intervistato da Repubblica, ha detto: "_*lo share andrebbe abolito*, Netflix è il futuro perchè non dà i numeri_". Qualche settimana fa, il suo spettacolo teatrale "Sanghenapule" in onda su Rai 3 non ha raggiunto neanche il 2% di share.
> 
> ...



"Netflix è il futuro perchè non dà i numeri" (cit.)

Non li dà, ti tagli a e basta tontolotto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Ottobre 2017)

Non è stato condannato per aver copiato articoli dai giornali spacciati come suoi scritti sul libro Gomorra? Bell'esempio... e questo fa anche i tour di conferenze nei licei... pagato ovviamente. E basta con sta farsa della scorta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Ottobre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non è un bel periodo per *Roberto Saviano* per quanto riguarda la televisione. Ogni trasmissione che lo vede protagonista, infatti, non riceve l'attenzione che dovrebbe avere un personaggio della sua popolarità.
> 
> Non a caso, intervistato da Repubblica, ha detto: "_*lo share andrebbe abolito*, Netflix è il futuro perchè non dà i numeri_". Qualche settimana fa, il suo spettacolo teatrale "Sanghenapule" in onda su Rai 3 non ha raggiunto neanche il 2% di share.
> 
> ...



Le scoregge fanno un gran rumore all'inizio, lasciano la puzza per un po' ma poi si dissolvono nel nulla.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Ottobre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non è un bel periodo per *Roberto Saviano* per quanto riguarda la televisione. Ogni trasmissione che lo vede protagonista, infatti, non riceve l'attenzione che dovrebbe avere un personaggio della sua popolarità.
> 
> Non a caso, intervistato da Repubblica, ha detto: "_*lo share andrebbe abolito*, Netflix è il futuro perchè non dà i numeri_". Qualche settimana fa, il suo spettacolo teatrale "Sanghenapule" in onda su Rai 3 non ha raggiunto neanche il 2% di share.
> 
> ...



Premesso che lo share non è indice di qualità, basta vedere gli ascolti che fanno fecce come il GF o isola dei famosi o lo stesso Fazio..ma Saviano è di una noia impressionante..è impossibile ascoltarlo senza sbadigliare, con quelle sue pause da saccente sbruffone...inoltre non ha nulla di innovativo da raccontare, rimescola sempre le stesse minestre..


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non è un bel periodo per *Roberto Saviano* per quanto riguarda la televisione. Ogni trasmissione che lo vede protagonista, infatti, non riceve l'attenzione che dovrebbe avere un personaggio della sua popolarità.
> 
> Non a caso, intervistato da Repubblica, ha detto: "_*lo share andrebbe abolito*, Netflix è il futuro perchè non dà i numeri_". Qualche settimana fa, il suo spettacolo teatrale "Sanghenapule" in onda su Rai 3 non ha raggiunto neanche il 2% di share.
> 
> ...




"Lo share andrebbe abolito" ahahahahahhahahahahaha

E fortuna che si fanno chiamare democratici. Tutto ciò che non gli sta bene, andrebbe abolito. Maledetti!


----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Mi correggo, avevo scritto martedì 5 ottobre (data inesistente  ), mentre in realtà il programma di Saviano è andato in onda mercoledì 4 ottobre.


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Ottobre 2017)

I terroristi come lui andrebbero aboliti non lo share


----------



## Sotiris (6 Ottobre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non è un bel periodo per *Roberto Saviano* per quanto riguarda la televisione. Ogni trasmissione che lo vede protagonista, infatti, non riceve l'attenzione che dovrebbe avere un personaggio della sua popolarità.
> 
> Non a caso, intervistato da Repubblica, ha detto: "_*lo share andrebbe abolito*, Netflix è il futuro perchè non dà i numeri_". Qualche settimana fa, il suo spettacolo teatrale "Sanghenapule" in onda su Rai 3 non ha raggiunto neanche il 2% di share.
> 
> ...



Ben gli sta. Insopportabile e inutile Solone.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2017)

Da Fazio adesso sta facendo un vero e proprio spot allo Ius soli con tanto di disinformazione e luoghi comuni radical chic sull'immigrazione come: "Non si tratta di invasione" o "Le ong non sono colpevoli".


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Ottobre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Da Fazio adesso sta facendo un vero e proprio spot allo Ius soli con tanto di disinformazione e luoghi comuni radical chic sull'immigrazione come: "Non si tratta di invasione" o "Le ong non sono colpevoli".



Non era manco quotato. Appena l'ho visto ho cambiato canale


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2017)

Oramai mi urta solo vedere la faccia


----------



## PheelMD (8 Ottobre 2017)

Insulso e ridicolo.


----------

